# Ontario, CA Off 5th (Ontario Mills)



## addicted_2color (May 17, 2006)

I went to Ontario Mills the other day (monday 5-15) and spotted the '05 holiday lipglass collection (warm) and two different toon tints...clarice and daisy.i also picked up rio de rosa...cant have enough pinks.

they also had tons of CCB's.  

just thought id share


----------



## MissMisah (May 22, 2006)

hey! i went here today!!

they had the holiday lip gelees, holiday palettes (all), holiday shadesticks, tailormade palette and brush set, a bunch of full sized shadesticks, a bunch of blush doubles, ccbs....but other than that..thats it! i really want full sized brushes!! errrrrrrr


----------



## meihwa (Jan 8, 2007)

*Ontario Mills CCO*

Hi all, 
I made a stop here after work, and they had shadows in Lavender Shower and Zonk Bleu, some ccb's, cream colour bases, c squeeze fragrance, and a white makeup case.  Also some different MAC cosmetic bags.  There were some skincare items, not much in the lipstick/lipglass/eyepencil/pigment area.  They did have about 5 brushes, two different large face brushes, 3 smaller eye brushes.  There was not any Stila, but I'm not sure if they are carrying it anymore....lots of Clinique and Origins and EL products.  In Bobbi Brown, they had peony shimmerbrick, gel blushsticks, lip palettes, foundations, beach perfume and her other perfume, baby, I think it's called.  They are not very receptive to answering any questions, and I have to really want it to buy something here.  Most of my friends and I have all had yuck experiences here with customer service at different times....my main tip is to keep questions to a minimum or just know what you want and don't engage in conversation....I have witnessed them making people feel stupid and uncomfortable; such a shame.


----------



## addicted_2color (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Ontario Mills CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meihwa* 

 
_my main tip is to keep questions to a minimum or just know what you want and don't engage in conversation....I have witnessed them making people feel stupid and uncomfortable; such a shame._

 
OMG That is so true.  I dislike going there sometimes too, but its the closest one to me.


----------



## lady_luv (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Ontario Mills CCO*

I'm new to this forum and with MAC, and I'm going to the Ontario Mills one on Sat, what is the store called?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Ontario Mills CCO*

Off Saks 5th Ave.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady_luv* 

 
_I'm new to this forum and with MAC, and I'm going to the Ontario Mills one on Sat, what is the store called?_


----------



## CaliKris (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Ontario Mills CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meihwa* 

 
_  Most of my friends and I have all had yuck experiences here with customer service at different times....my main tip is to keep questions to a minimum or just know what you want and don't engage in conversation....I have witnessed them making people feel stupid and uncomfortable; such a shame._

 
So very true. Their CS has a lot to be desired! I am actually heading to the CCO closer to me at the Block in Orange after work today. Their CS is 100% better than Ontario.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 2, 2007)

I went here today and I'm thinking that they just got their shipment in because they had a LOT of different things, about 6 different paints in Magrittes & Shimma (can't remember the other ones).  About 6 or 7 shadesticks...I can only remember Penny & Cedarrose.  About 10 lipsticks & lipglosses, don't remember any names, sorry!  Concealor sticks, Fix +, 4 different makeup bags, Star! iridescent powder, eyeshadows in Idol Eyes & Black Tied, a pigment that I didn't catch the name of, a holiday 06 brush set, about 6 different brushes and finally the holiday 06 eye set in cool.

There was more stuff but I was keeping one eye on a 3-year-old so I couldn't really pay much attention.  Anyways, this is way more stuff than the last time I went, so I picked up a few things.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

*Ontario Mills CCO - Picture added*

So, here's what I bought:

Brushes #202, 252, 259
Eyeshadow: Purple Shower
Lipgloss/Lustreglass: Languish, Pink Clash, Sex Ray, Trance Plant
Lipstick: Orchistrade, Roam Free
Paints: Deep Shadow, Magritte


----------



## rosquared (Apr 25, 2007)

i went yesterday and all i could find to take home was the mini s/s holiday collection.


----------



## bebs (May 7, 2007)

I went there a few days ago and they had quite a few 1.6 traincases and brushes


----------



## obbreb (Sep 4, 2007)

Was there today and they had :
Barbie eyeshadows in Whistle, Moth Brown, Magic Dust and Beautyburst, the small Barbie pouch
Well Plumed and Sweetie Cake Quad
3 Liquidlast liners in a box 
242, 231,150, 192 brush
Patternmaker brush set
Holiday 06 Formal Black lip set
The large traincase
Cubic, Desirous and Flush Naked blush 
Curtsy, Plant a Kiss, spirit, Lure,etc lipstick + a bunch of lipglasses
Pink source, Flirty Number, scene 1, In Living Pink, Aquavert eye shadow
Ostentatious, Royal Wink, Delphic, Haunting, Nightfish Fluidline
Walnut and Half-Red lip pencil
Brow shader set ( all shades)
Liquid, Powder and cream foundations (mostly dark shades)
MAC Skin Care products
Bobbi Brown Peony and Brownie Shimmerbrick


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2007)

aire de blue pigment
pastorale pigment
well plumed quad
take wing quad
pandamonium quad
sweetie cakes quad
premeditated ccb
fawntastic ccb
laid back blushcream
holiday 2006 3 tan lips
holiday 2006 3 pink lips
holiday 2006 3 red lips
light, medium and dark concealor palettes
night affair lipglass
be-in lipglass
garden lustreglass
hot tomato pro longwear lipcolour
black traincase (idk which one)
silver traincase (idk which one)
a plethora of brushes

there was more, but i don't remember. there were a few barbie lipsticks and a lure lipstick but i don't remember which one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth someone though!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm heading to the CCO this week. I called on Saturday and was told they have a big shipment coming this week. Anyone want to meet up at the CCO?


----------



## vintage (Nov 2, 2007)

makeup


----------



## vintage (Dec 3, 2007)

makeup


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2007)

In addition to the stuff listed above me, they had some barbie eyeshadows in Whistle, Magic Dust, Mothbrown and Beautyburst.  They also had Bang on Blue, Mulch, Petalescent and a couple purples that have been there forever.  Barbie lipstick in Sweet & Single, and about 10-15 other lippies.  They also had around 20 different glosses, including the dark brownish one from Moonbathe (can't remember the name).  Hmmm what else...3 lip palettes from Novel Twist, Barbie mini bag, and one of the brush sets from Novel Twist.  That's all I can remember, HTH


----------



## Kristal (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_In addition to the stuff listed above me, they had some barbie eyeshadows in Whistle, Magic Dust, Mothbrown and Beautyburst. They also had Bang on Blue, Mulch, Petalescent and a couple purples that have been there forever. Barbie lipstick in Sweet & Single, and about 10-15 other lippies. They also had around 20 different glosses, including the dark brownish one from Moonbathe (can't remember the name). Hmmm what else...3 lip palettes from Novel Twist, Barbie mini bag, and one of the brush sets from Novel Twist. That's all I can remember, HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG!!
when did you go?
i need mothbrown, bang on blue and sweet and single!


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you remeber seeing any cream blushes?


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_OMG!!
when did you go?
i need mothbrown, bang on blue and sweet and single!_

 
I went last night (Friday) around 7:30 I think...and Mothbrown was the reason I was stalking that store all week lol.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merrybelly* 

 
_Do you remeber seeing any cream blushes?_

 
Yes, they had 3, the only one I remember by name is Sweet William, and there was a red one and I can't remember the other.

HTH ladies!


----------



## vintage (Dec 14, 2007)

makeup


----------



## alehoney (Dec 28, 2007)

This was my first trip to a CCO
I went today and i saw a few of the Barbie products for sure they had the blush Don't be shy (I think they also had the Fab one but I'm not certain) they had a few of the lipsticks too I got sweet & single and style it up ($10 each) no shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

they had moon bathe lipstick solar plum and eclipse. I saw global glow and gold spill MSF's... 

they have alot of fluidliners i got nightfish, royal wink, macroviolet lithograph,frostlite and rich ground. ( at $10.25 what a deal!!!)

they have shadesticks i got a back up for my sea me. 
they had studio fix powder in a couple shades and some cream blushes. 

I wish i would have brought a credit card there was alot of stuff. I talked to the girl and she said they had just gotten a shipment that morning. I hope that helps someone


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

I was there 12-28 too, no wonder they had so much stuff! I didn't want too much (I'm _trying _not to buy so much makeup), but I was able to get Gold Spill MSF and Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder


----------



## vintage (Jan 22, 2008)

makeup


----------



## ladynpink (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone going soon? i'm visiting ca next week...want to shop!!!!lmk


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

I  went today and they had a lot of things. Some stuff that I remember are:

Tendertones in like six diff shades, hint of pink and tender baby are the ones i got
shadesticks in lucky jade, beige-ing, and another brown shade
fluidlines like six diff colors, the ones that really stood out to me was the silver one and royal wink as well as a green one.

they had a bunch of other stuff plus some of the usual but the SA was like seriously giving me the evil eye. I hate the customer service there....they always act like their better than you or something....oh ya, they also had the face and eye brush set from this years xmas heirlooms collection.


----------



## Merrybelly (Mar 9, 2008)

I went on Saturday this is what I saw...
Hot House l/g
Young Spark l/g
Oh Oh p/g
Big Kiss p/g 
Lip 65 l/g
Moonbathe l/g
Decorative l/g
Lil Sizzler l/g
Saphorific l/g
Cushy White l/g
 lots of the 3d glosses 
Soft Note tendertone
Pucker and Warm Smile.
Molten Sol e/l and Spunsilver?
Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, Silverstroke, Delphic, Blue Peep and Sweet Sage fluidlines.
Off The Radar, Copperized, Cocomotion, Quick Frost, and Mauvement pigments. 
Tete-a-Tint, Pen Pink, Aquavert, Floral Fantasy and Cranberry e/s in the white pot from Mooonbathe.
Heirloom brush set 
Both of the powders from Balloonacy collection? (Mellow rave)
Whim the Pink blush from Novel Twist and the powder.
The Bronzing Spray from Sundressinng. NC50 Studio Fix. Shadesticks in the light Green mint color. Paints in Chartruse and bare canvas.
Russe l/s
the Pink l/s from the Lure collection. Root Cream color base. And those lip glosses in pot with a snowflake in the middle... Oh and Lip conditioners in the old containers. Uncommon cream blush and Fancy Ray cream blush. Oh and Format.

 Sorry for any misspelling. I'm at work and trying to finish before my boss comes back from lunch. lol

Hope this helps!


----------



## twilightessence (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so upset. I go to that mall everytime I go down to visit my friend and I never knew that there was discount MAC in that store LOL. I made her drive to the Tyler Mall last time to buy MAC and she wasn't happy. Now I know I can just go there! My friend is gonna be annoyed... LOL. All well, can't wait to check it out next time I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## juicygirl (Apr 11, 2008)

i stopped in and got the negligee lip gloss today!! finally!! ive been so lemming this lipgloss and its worth it! other things that they had that i actually remember:

pigment:
smoke signal
off the radar

strobe cream
cleansing oil
beauty marked eyeshadow
aquavert eyeshadow


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 14, 2008)

I went on Saturday and from my memory they had: 
Pigments - Off The Radar, Copperized, Cocomotion, Quick Frost, Mauvement All three charged waters
Liquid eyeliner - Molten Sol e/l 
Glitter eyeliner - Spunsilver
Eyeshadows - Claire de Lune, Tete-a-Tint, Pen Pink, Aquavert, Floral Fantasy and Cranberry 
Tendertones - Soft Note, Pucker and Warm Smile
Seven nail polishes - Lovin' Pink
Trio clear lipglass sets
Blush - Format and Emote 
Root CCB
Three Moonbathe lipsticks
Fluidlines - Non-conformist, Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, Silverstroke, Delphic, Blue Peep and Sweet Sage 
Hot House l/g, Young Spark l/g, Oh Oh p/g, Big Kiss p/g, Lip 65 l/g, Moonbathe l/g, Decorative l/g, Lil Sizzler l/g, Saphorific l/g, Cushy White l/g
lots of the 3d glosses 
Curiosity Cool pigment set - Naval Blue, Forest Green, Helium, Softwash Grey, Reflects Blue Glitter
Heirloom brush set 
Both of the powders from Balloonacy collection
Whim the Pink blush from Novel Twist and the powder
The Bronzing Spray from Sundressinng
NC50 Studio Fix
Shadesticks - Shimmersand, Royal Hue
Paints - Chartruse, Bare canvas
Russe l/s
Lip conditioner - old packaging
Blush cream - Fancy Ray


----------



## SuSana (Apr 22, 2008)

All these recent CCO updates inspired me to go, not much different from what MsCuppyCakes said above, except:

About 5 CCB's including:
shell, fawntastic, improper copper (I think that was the name) and 2 others.

#185 brush and about 8 others.

Oh and all of the Metal-X shadows


----------



## SuSana (May 7, 2008)

Ok I went yesterday and the powders from Balloonacy & Novel Twist are gone finally, they were there forever.  I'm only going to put the stuff that stood out, everything else is pretty much the same.

Pigments: Fairylite, but they had about 5-6 others.

Lipsticks: Fun Fun, Out to Shock and 10-15 others.

Lipglass/3d glass/Plushglass: all the usual but this time they had about 10 inside the glass case, the rest were out, and in total there were about 20-25 out.

Select Sheer Loose powder in NC20, NC43 (I think) and NC50 I believe.  I know NC20 for sure because it was my color.

Softsparkle eye pencil set from Curiositease as well as one of the l/g sets.

#252 brush and the #249 I believe.

That's all I remember


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 7, 2008)

hello could someone be willing to do a CP for me for fun fun? and Whim the Pink blush from Novel Twist  if these two products are still there? if so let me know i got paypal i really appreciate it anyone can do this


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 8, 2008)

sure that would be great let me know if you find it at the store, i really appreciate it


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 8, 2008)

oh thanks so much again i appreciate it alot


----------



## alwaysbella (May 8, 2008)

I've been there many times....but i did not know they have a MAC there, where exactly is thi???


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I've been there many times....but i did not know they have a MAC there, where exactly is thi???_

 
It's the cosmetic section located at the front of the store by the entrance.


----------



## alwaysbella (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_It's the cosmetic section located at the front of the store by the entrance._

 
which entrance, the mall has lot of entrances...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im sry but i think i missed something because i dont know what entrance...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_which entrance, the mall has lot of entrances...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im sry but i think i missed something because i dont know what entrance..._

 
Next to JCPenny. Where all the hotels are. They FWY is on the other side. When you enter from the JCPenny side you then walk to the front of the store. Victoria Secret is to the right.  HTH


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 9, 2008)

hello i was wondering did you call? if so do they still have the lipstick and blush?


----------



## SuSana (Jun 12, 2008)

Went last night, they had:

Pigments: same as before

Paintpots: Rubenesque & Indianwood

Shadows: Claire de Lune (still) & Purple Shower (I think)

Blushes: Ablaze, Taupe, Cheeky

CCB: Shell, Luna, Root, Fawn (?)

Brushes: A lot.  more than I have ever seen there but I don't remember many, 262, 190(?) and at least 7-8 others.

Slimshines: it seems like they have all of them from last year, Long Stem Rose, Pink D'lush, etc.

Mattenes: didn't get specific names, but at least 6 or 7.

Next time I'll pay more attention to the names but it was late already and they were cleaning everything to get ready to close so I didn't have time to waste.
I only bought Indianwood but when I tried to open it this morning the lid wouldn't budge!  I'm going to have to loosen it up like I did with Nice Vice.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, I was so excited about going here and looking at all the discount MAC... Then I got there and the employee's totally ruined it for me. I've NEVER been spoken to rudely or looked down on when I bought MAC from a REAL MAC store but here... Ugh, every last one was rude and looked at me like I was trashy and shouldn't be in there. And apparently they were laughing at me, but I didn't care. I got my three items and left. I wanted to look more but between my friend who doesn't like MAC (I didn't want to keep her waiting) and the rude employee's I just wanted out out there...

Sorry to rant. But nothing new from the post above: I just got MAC Wipes, Dark Angel Nailpolish (Been DYING to try this) and Long Stem Rose s/s (my first).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Okay, I was so excited about going here and looking at all the discount MAC... Then I got there and the employee's totally ruined it for me. I've NEVER been spoken to rudely or looked down on when I bought MAC from a REAL MAC store but here... Ugh, every last one was rude and looked at me like I was trashy and shouldn't be in there. And apparently they were laughing at me, but I didn't care. I got my three items and left. I wanted to look more but between my friend who doesn't like MAC and the rude employee's I just wanted out out there...

Sorry to rant. But nothing new from the post above: I just got MAC Wipes, Dark Angel Nailpolish (Been DYING to try this) and Long Stem Rose s/s (my first)._

 
That is terrible!  I would have bee upset to because shopping at the CCO is usally so much fun.  You should report them!  Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is terrible!  I would have bee upset to because shopping at the CCO is usally so much fun.  You should report them!  Sorry for your bad experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It really made me never want to go there again. I'd rather be treated nicely and pay full price then laughed at behind my back and looked down upon and get any % off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 20, 2008)

the one in ontario ca, huh....i could not find it last time i was there, i need details of how to spot this place....seriously you need to hold my hand


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Okay, I was so excited about going here and looking at all the discount MAC... Then I got there and the employee's totally ruined it for me. I've NEVER been spoken to rudely or looked down on when I bought MAC from a REAL MAC store but here... Ugh, every last one was rude and looked at me like I was trashy and shouldn't be in there. And apparently they were laughing at me, but I didn't care. I got my three items and left. I wanted to look more but between my friend who doesn't like MAC (I didn't want to keep her waiting) and the rude employee's I just wanted out out there...

Sorry to rant. But nothing new from the post above: I just got MAC Wipes, Dark Angel Nailpolish (Been DYING to try this) and Long Stem Rose s/s (my first)._

 
That sucks!  I've never really had a problem there except one time I called to ask if they had received a shipment and the girl got an attitude with me but when I went in she was polite.  But I agree with coachkitten, I would report them, that's very unprofessional.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That sucks!  I've never really had a problem there except one time I called to ask if they had received a shipment and the girl got an attitude with me but when I went in she was polite.  But I agree with coachkitten, I would report them, that's very unprofessional._

 
Who would I report them to, exactly? MAC, the store, the company? I didn't get names or anything since none of them offered to help me, just pointed when I asked for something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for your guys support.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Who would I report them to, exactly? MAC, the store, the company? I didn't get names or anything since none of them offered to help me, just pointed when I asked for something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for your guys support._

 
The store, I would call and I think they have a cosmetics manager, or just the manager of the store in general?  If you didn't get their names, I'm sure they have a schedule of who was working.

Boo!  I'm mad that you had a bad experience there


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_The store, I would call and I think they have a cosmetics manager, or just the manager of the store in general?  If you didn't get their names, I'm sure they have a schedule of who was working.

Boo!  I'm mad that you had a bad experience there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. I'll look up their number tomorrow. And again, thanks for your support. This is the kind of friendly interaction I'm use to having with anything involved with MAC :nod:. That's why I was just kind of upset and floored to be treated so rudely. MAC generally makes people happy and friendly, lol.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_MAC generally makes people happy and friendly, lol._

 
I agree!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_the one in ontario ca, huh....i could not find it last time i was there, i need details of how to spot this place....seriously you need to hold my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's inside of Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH (right in front of Victoria's Secret), they have a section in there that sells cosmetics which is separate from the rest of the store.


----------



## lustrare (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahh, all of the times I've been to the CCO in Ontario, the ladies were rude to me, too. I've even heard one of them say "Ugh, Asians" when I walked in. It's been a while since I've gone to Ontario, though.


----------



## kathweezy (Jun 22, 2008)

ugh i just went there today. i hate those effin girls such an asshole pigs. hella unprofecionals starin me and my girl down while chowin down some bagel.

brights side they got lots of brushes like 222 232 shader brushes poweder brushes about like 10 more brushes i cant remember. 
fluidline in black, marroon i think.
ccb in pearl and luna.
pigment silver fog, smoke alert [something like that] some orangey looking one. it said its some 07 summer.
liquid foundation spf 15 
wipes.
they got decent goodies in there


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 26, 2008)

the employees are all rude whenever i go as well. it does make me feel kind of intimidated when i look around....i just grab what i want and go. =[ i have even tried to make small talk with the girls when they are ringing me up but this seems to piss them off even more. whatevs.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, it seems like the girls there are rude to pretty much everyone. Glad it wasn't just me, but its to bad. I made a comment to my friend when I went like "They were more snobby then people at a REAL MAC store" and she said "That's because they aren't working in a real MAC store..." Maybe she was on to something? LOL Its to bad. Its the only CCO that's even remotely close to my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

They had good stuff today and lots of it!!

*paintpots:*

-pharoah
-electro sky
-otherworldy


*eyeshadows:*

-pagan
-blanc type
-all that glitters
-brown script
-silver ring
-flourishing
shimmermoss
-satellite dreams
-floral fantasy
-moons reflection
-saturnal
-claire de lune
-cranberry
-da bling


*stylistics sheerspark pressed powder compacts:*

-solitaire
-warm ice
-pave
-fashionette


*MES:*

-engaging
-earthly riches
-family silver


*blushes:*

-breezy
-flirt & tease
-peaches
-ablaze
-pink swoon
-malt (?)
-gingerly
-breath o plum
-hushabye
-sincere
-buff
-coygirl
-honour


*pigments:*

-sweet sienna
-silver fog
-provence
-off the radar
-smoke signal
-gold stroke
-your ladyship


*stylistics lipsticks:*

-in vogue
-stylistic
-soft pout


*lipsticks:*

-vivacious
-twig twig
-utter pervette
-flowerplay
-fabby

+10-15 more


same ol' lipglass/lustreglass/lipliners

stylistics 224 brush
around 10 other brushes

I was hoping they had dazzleglass but no luck.

Go quick if you guys want any of this!


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, that FIGURES LOL. Two weeks later they had exactly what I was looking for-- Those McQueen PP's! LOL Grrr... I wish I still had money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. AND I just bought Da Bling, Cranberry and Satellite Dreams for full price! Ugh!

I may have to take a trip out there for McQueen's and a Simple Simon sandwich -_-.... Mmmm... Simple Simons... LOL.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Oh, that FIGURES LOL. Two weeks later they had exactly what I was looking for-- Those McQueen PP's! LOL Grrr... I wish I still had money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. AND I just bought Da Bling, Cranberry and Satellite Dreams for full price! Ugh!

I may have to take a trip out there for McQueen's and a Simple Simon sandwich -_-.... Mmmm... Simple Simons... LOL._

 
The only thing I got was Electro Sky...I'm trying to cut back haha.  I used to work down the street...that was terrible.  I was there like 2-3 times a week.  Now I only go when I have something else to do around there.  

I couldn't believe how much stuff they had!  The last time I asked the girl if they ever got blushes and she said hardly ever and now, there are like 10!  

I wanted them to have dazzleglass or fresco rose but nope.  I'm happy with what I got though


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, its probably a good thing I live two hours away. I'm sitting her debating going just for one McQueen PP... LOL. And I had such a horrible experience there last time LOL. I really am addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yeah you did.  2 hours is slightly far just for PP's...but you do what you gotta do to feed the addiction hahaha. 

I'm gonna PM you.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 1, 2008)

when do they normally get shipments in? is it like a random thing like throughout the week?

does anyone know of any other ccos near west covina area?
lOl.. im just guessing this one and the one in orange are my only bet /=
haha


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_when do they normally get shipments in? is it like a random thing like throughout the week?

does anyone know of any other ccos near west covina area?
lOl.. im just guessing this one and the one in orange are my only bet /=
haha_

 
west covina i used to live there/go there when i go home to california! yeah ontario is the closest one! next would probably the block in orange. the one in cabazon is maybe 20 minutes past ontario so it's pretty close too. 



i've only been to this CCO once and they weren't really that snobby but i could feel one girl staring like i was gonna steal something. my husband is the one that actually noticed. he said to me "oh yeah cuz we're really gonna steal something and put it in the stroller when she's just right there" hahah. w/e to them. i agree w/ the what the girl up there said. they're just mad they're not working at the real MAC store! lol. 

i think it'll be a while til they get dazzleglasses. since they still have stuff from last summer. i think that's how cco is, isn't it? they go in the order the older collections were released too? i hope by the time i go back around december they'll have it!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_when do they normally get shipments in? is it like a random thing like throughout the week?

does anyone know of any other ccos near west covina area?
lOl.. im just guessing this one and the one in orange are my only bet /=
haha_

 
Well one of the girls told me one time that they get a shipment once a month and put it out little by little throughout the month.  That was about 2 months ago, I'm not sure if she was supposed to tell me that though lol.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

i was planning on stopping by there tomorrow because i have a doctor's appt over by victoria gardens....susana, did you happen to notice if the still had the fun fun lipstick?? tia.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_i was planning on stopping by there tomorrow because i have a doctor's appt over by victoria gardens....susana, did you happen to notice if the still had the fun fun lipstick?? tia._

 
I don't think so but I'm not sure.  You could call and ask, last time I called she said they couldn't list what they had but if you asked for a specific color they will check.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks! hopefully they will but ill still probably stop by for flowerplay...


----------



## SuSana (Jul 2, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*yay! just got back from the cco &&i am sooo excited. susana was right, they had tons of new crap, i wanted it all! ill be def going back next week. but anyways, i ended up getting out for fun l/g, flowerplay lipstick, twig twig lipstick, whirl l/l, stripdown l/l, and the fun fun lipstick!! i was sad at first because they did not have any fun fun lipstick testers. so i thought that tmust mean they were all out. the two girls at the front had tons of mac boxes and were stocking up. anyway, the one sa was super nice and so i asked her if they had fun fun and she said "actually we have one left!" so i got the last fun fun!! soo excited and both girls were super nice. =]*


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 2, 2008)

alright alright. you guys have convinced me. 
i will go sometime this week.
ive never been to this cco so im pretty excited.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_*yay! just got back from the cco &&i am sooo excited. susana was right, they had tons of new crap, i wanted it all! ill be def going back next week. but anyways, i ended up getting out for fun l/g, flowerplay lipstick, twig twig lipstick, whirl l/l, stripdown l/l, and the fun fun lipstick!! i was sad at first because they did not have any fun fun lipstick testers. so i thought that tmust mean they were all out. the two girls at the front had tons of mac boxes and were stocking up. anyway, the one sa was super nice and so i asked her if they had fun fun and she said "actually we have one left!" so i got the last fun fun!! soo excited and both girls were super nice. =]*_

 
i had no idea they had real, live, decent humans working there! those girls are always such bitches when i go...maybe i'm just going on the wrong day or something.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*i know i am usually so intimidated by those girls but they were nice this time! esp one that's name was michelle. i think she is new because i have never seen her there before.*


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_They had good stuff today and lots of it!!

*paintpots:*

-pharoah
-electro sky
-otherworldy


*eyeshadows:*

-pagan
-blanc type
-all that glitters
-brown script
-silver ring
-flourishing
shimmermoss
-satellite dreams
-floral fantasy
-moons reflection
-saturnal
-claire de lune
-cranberry
-da bling


*stylistics sheerspark pressed powder compacts:*

-solitaire
-warm ice
-pave
-fashionette


*MES:*

-engaging
-earthly riches
-family silver


*blushes:*

-breezy
-flirt & tease
-peaches
-ablaze
-pink swoon
-malt (?)
-gingerly
-breath o plum
-hushabye
-sincere
-buff
-coygirl
-honour


*pigments:*

-sweet sienna
-silver fog
-provence
-off the radar
-smoke signal
-gold stroke
-your ladyship


*stylistics lipsticks:*

-in vogue
-stylistic
-soft pout


*lipsticks:*

-vivacious
-twig twig
-utter pervette
-flowerplay
-fabby

+10-15 more


same ol' lipglass/lustreglass/lipliners

stylistics 224 brush
around 10 other brushes

I was hoping they had dazzleglass but no luck.

Go quick if you guys want any of this!_

 
Does anyone know the price of the some of this stuff? and i was wondering if anyone is willing  to Cp for me?


----------



## lahlalove (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Does anyone know the price of the some of this stuff? and i was wondering if anyone is willing  to Cp for me?_

 
paint pots $11.75
eyeshadows.... i think $10?
MES $11.75
blushes $12.25
pigments $13.75

please correct me if any of the prices are wrong. 
thats all i know. not sure about the other stuff.


----------



## alehoney (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got back and I got Snob and scanty L/s (they have alot of lipsticks and lip gloss)
oh i also noticed that they have the sculpt and shape duos in a 3 different shades...

they have the lightful (not sure if thats the name)  moisturizers, charged waters, fix+, fragrances- 
brushes from the antiquitease collection and the lip gloss and eye pencil sets.
7-8 blushes 
MES  duos from the collection released around DEC 


they still have pigments and eyeshadows (some from the MC queen collection) they have 5 or so paint pots, fluid liners and cream color bases.


and they have LASHES some of them in the old packaging, most of them are brown but i managed to find (and buy) lashes 3 and 20  (black one)in the new packaging for like 7.75 or so....


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 9, 2008)

I need to go back for Snob, a brown fluidline, brush set and Earthly Riches MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. I never will but... :: Sighs :: I'm tempted to go down there and get that stuff instead of getting the new MES right now...


----------



## SuSana (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_they have 5 or so paint pots_

 
Do you remember which ones?  Please say Fresco Rose...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have gone today like I thought!


----------



## alehoney (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Do you remember which ones?  Please say Fresco Rose...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have gone today like I thought!_

 
i dont think i saw that one i think it was delph(sp?) and indianwood  those two for sure one of the one from mcqueen i think the blue one but no sorry not fresco rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the other two i dont remeber which ones!!!!!! i wish i could help more but i really dont think it was fresco rose)I know that if you call and ask for a specific shade they can tell you if they have it or not.


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone... I made the drive out to Ontario and hit up the Off 5th Saks Outlet with the discount MAC counter.

Here's what I remember that they had.

Like 10 different kinds of fluidlines. (blitz n glitz, blacktrack, dipdown, rich ground, sweet sage, macroviolet, i know there was more)
Like 8 different paint pots (indianwood, constructivist, delft, moss scape, otherworldly, electro sky, artifact ---- no barestudy, blackground, or fresco rose though)
Like 4 Blushes - Loverush, Emote, Breath of Plum, Breezy
Prep & Prime Skin - regular and SPF 50 versions
Plushlash and Zoom lash mascaras
Brow Powder sets
Mineralize SatinFinish Liquid Foundations
Belightful IPP
All 3 of the Sculpt & Shape duos
Brushes: 222, 134, 227, not a good variety of brushes
Shadesticks - beige-zing, corn, penny, royal hue, taupographic, there were more 
They had 3 of the 2007 tendertones in a drawer if you ask to see them
(warm smile, take a hint, and the purple one (name??) - IMHO the '08 versions are infinitely better
They have like 12 slimshines
They have like 10 mattenes
12 liquid last liners
TONS of Earthy Riches mineralized eyeshadows - like 20, seriously, 
they also had Family Silver and something else, can't remember
Like 10 LipGelees
Eye Kohl pencils in Orpheus, Black Karat, Jealous, Mystery, 
3 e/s from Moonbathe - Cranberry, Saturnal, Claire De Lune
And 3 e/s from McQueen - names??
5 pigments : Smoke Signals, Silver Fog, Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke, and ??
Skincare: cleanse off oil, charged waters, 
old pkg: - moisturelush, cremewash, green cleanser, microfinish, wipes, 
some concealer sticks, foundation sticks, lipliners, 
and of course a laundry list of lipsticks and glosses, some bags, some antiqutease lip sets in the glass case, 

they also have the old pkg Bobbi Brown eyeshadows and blushes, 
Origins, Clinique, etc.

I picked up: Emote, Loverush, Orpheus liner, Plum Mate Lipglass liner, 2 spf50 p&p's, plushlash mascara, and a 222 brush - yay!!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktdetails* 

 
_They had 3 of the 2007 tendertones in a drawer if you ask to see them
(warm smile, take a hint, and *the purple one* (name??)_

 
Softnote!  And yayyyy I'm going tomorrow to get it.  That's where I got my first Softnote and it's getting low so I need a backup.  

Thanks!


----------



## alehoney (Jul 30, 2008)

Passed by really quickly and noticed that they have violet pro pig and two reflects the very pink reflects and another light colored reflects (could have been transparent teal or pearl i was in a hurry so i didnt note it and couldnt even buy it (both items are also pro) 

they also have the skin finishes from the N collection in dark medium and light


----------



## lustrare (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the lipglass and lipglosses cost? I actually found a store closer to my area that was like  CCO, but they had brands that aren't from Estee Lauder. Their stock was AMAZING, too. I saw a lot of the Tokidoki things from Smashbox! I just wanted to compare to see if I would rather make a stop at the CCO or not. ;]


----------



## Kristal (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_Does anyone know how much the lipglass and lipglosses cost? I actually found a store closer to my area that was like CCO, but they had brands that aren't from Estee Lauder. Their stock was AMAZING, too. I saw a lot of the Tokidoki things from Smashbox! I just wanted to compare to see if I would rather make a stop at the CCO or not. ;]_

 
oooh, sounds interesting! where is it?

and i beleive the lipglosses are $10.


----------



## lustrare (Aug 4, 2008)

It's around the San Gabriel Valley, in a town called Alhambra. It's near Downtown L.A. I guess the prices are the same, hehe. I actually went to both today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the CCO there was quite a few things, nothing I was interested in, though. I didn't get the names, but ehh.
Tons of neutral colored paint pots, MSFs natural in light colors, Fix+, Charged Water, Gold Stroke, Smoke Signals, and that's all I can remember.


----------



## kathweezy (Aug 4, 2008)

went there today.
picked up fix+ and golden olive pigment.

alot of studio fix liquid foundation.
 spf liquid foundation
flashtrack e/s , pagan, clair de luna, some brown matte one, clarity
pigments the only addition i found in it is prolly some pink pigment and golden olive
2 shades of sculpt and shape duo
strobe cream
brushes are the same like always 

thats all i could remember right now


----------



## SuSana (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_It's around the San Gabriel Valley, in a town called Alhambra. It's near Downtown L.A. I guess the prices are the same, hehe. I actually went to both today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the CCO there was quite a few things, nothing I was interested in, though. I didn't get the names, but ehh.
Tons of neutral colored paint pots, MSFs natural in light colors, Fix+, Charged Water, Gold Stroke, Smoke Signals, and that's all I can remember._

 
Where in Alhambra, what store?


----------



## msashlay (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm kinda near Alhambra! Where is this store?

Is it this one:Melody's Makeup Outlet - Alhambra - Alhambra, CA 91801
The review says they have MAC, Shu!!!, Smashbox..etc. Wow...I wonder if the items here are real! How exciting.

I found a video on YouTube about the store: YouTube - Melodys(Make up outlet store)
and a blog post: Nessasarymakeup.com: Melody's Makeup Outlet Partay!

I hope they have real stuff! I'm gonna check it out ASAP.


----------



## lustrare (Aug 5, 2008)

It's on Second Street, right next Alhambra High. The address is 11 South Second Street. Everything there is legit. ;] I swatched one of the lipsticks they had and compared it to the one I had with me and they were identical. Same texture and everything.


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 5, 2008)

Melody's is MUCH closer to me than the Ontario CCO... thanks for the heads up ladies...  I might have to go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## msashlay (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok this is not going to be a great update because there were people blocking all the lip stuff, eyeliners & paints, fluidlines.  

I can tell you that there were at least 80 lipsticks:
-Up the Amp
-Pervette
-Utter Pervette
-Creme de la Femme (?)
-Twig Twig
-Snob
That's all I remember, sorry!

50 lip/lustre/chrome/plushglass:
-Cushy White

Haha sorry, I didn't look at that because all I wanted was Dazzleglass which they didn't have, of course.

Pigments:
-Kitschmas
-Your Ladyship
-Off The Radar
-Gold Stroke
-Dark Soul

Glitter:
-Reflects Very Pink

Eyeshadows:
-Mink Pink
-Llama
-Floral Fantasy
-Claire de Lune
-Earthly Riches

Blushcremes:
-Blossoming
-Sweet William

Loose Beauty Powder:
-Lightly Lilac
-Soft Flare (?)
-Soft Flame
-Natural Flare
-Off The Flame (?)
-Tenderdusk

Paint Pots:
-Painterly
-Quite Natural
-Indianwood
-Otherworldly
-Delft
-Bare Study
-Artifact

I know there were more pigments but I can't understand what I said, I recorded a voice memo on my phone and I can't decipher it lol.  Anyways, hopes this helps someone


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the update, I´m going next week!!! I´m so excited already


----------



## alehoney (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got back and anyone who missed the dazzleglass stuff needs to get down there they had them all (i think)

i got comet blue, baby sparks, rags to riches and bare necessity

i wanted the rest of them but ill have to wait till next week hope they still have them i saw a girl pick up like 150 dollars worth of just dazzleglass stuff and at 11.75 sucha deal!!!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^I swear they were not there when I went yesterday!!  I went when I saw your post & she only let me get 3, so if someone got to get $150 worth, they are lucky.  I'll probably go back again tomorrow to get more


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^^I swear they were not there when I went yesterday!!  I went when I saw your post & she only let me get 3, so if someone got to get $150 worth, they are lucky.  I'll probably go back again tomorrow to get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do they have a 3pieces of each rule? As in, only 3 e/s at a time, or 3 l/s?
Well I can get around that cause I´ll be going with a friend who´s definitely not buying anything herself, so if I exceed a limit she can buy the rest for me


----------



## alehoney (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm i didnt even know about the 3 rule i got 4 myself yesterday and a girl that was there when i was seriously got one of each color and when they rang her up i was really surprised she spent that much she maybe had a couple lipsticks but i know it was mostly dazzleglass stuff.  I've shopped at this cco for some time and ive bought more than 3 of each things before. Maybe the rule is that you cant have more than 3 of each color? But i am going back again sometime this week for more so i will ask them about the rule but ive never had a problem buying more than 3 of each..


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

I was surprised when she said 3 only, but the Rags to Riches smells like crap so I'm taking that back today and will probably get 3 more.  I should have checked it last night, it smells naaaaaasty yuck.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if they also carry some NYX stuff?


----------



## alehoney (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I was surprised when she said 3 only, but the Rags to Riches smells like crap so I'm taking that back today and will probably get 3 more.  I should have checked it last night, it smells naaaaaasty yuck._

 
uh oh please tell me if they let you exchange it since on the receipt it says final sale (i hope they make the exception for foul smelling cosmetics)... i opened mine and i think mine smells normal.


----------



## alehoney (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_Does anyone know if they also carry some NYX stuff?_

 
not at the CCO but i know a place in So. cal that does its not close to Ontario Mills but maybe someone here knows of a place that sells NYX at Ontario Mills.. I'll PM you some NYX info in So. Cal


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_uh oh please tell me if they let you exchange it since on the receipt it says final sale (i hope they make the exception for foul smelling cosmetics)... i opened mine and i think mine smells normal._

 
It does??  Did she write it on the receipt?  I saw her writing something but I didn't read it and she didn't say anything.  Ahhhh don't tell me that!  I'm going to call.


----------



## kathweezy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_Does anyone know if they also carry some NYX stuff?_

 

that lil hair accessorie shop at ontario mills carry nyx shadow.
i forgot whats the name of the store buts its around where papaya store, against all odds. it might be across arospostale


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_that lil hair accessorie shop at ontario mills carry nyx shadow.
i forgot whats the name of the store buts its around where papaya store, against all odds. it might be across arospostale_

 
thank you so much!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_uh oh please tell me if they let you exchange it since on the receipt it says final sale (i hope they make the exception for foul smelling cosmetics)... i opened mine and i think mine smells normal._

 
I exchanged it for a different color because she opened 2 others & they both smelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was gross.  You should have seen her face hahaha it was hilarious.


----------



## msashlay (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I was surprised when she said 3 only, but the Rags to Riches smells like crap so I'm taking that back today and will probably get 3 more.  I should have checked it last night, it smells naaaaaasty yuck._

 
I think this is the one a lot of people had problems with...and they bought it at the MAC store when it came out.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_I think this is the one a lot of people had problems with...and they bought it at the MAC store when it came out._

 
Yeah it was, which is why I should have checked it before I bought it!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2008)

mosscape p/p
otherworldly p/p
indianwood p/p
fresco rose p/p
artifact p/p
3N l/s
eden rock l/s
utter pervette l/s
siss l/s
mousse s/s
tango mattene
powersuit mattene
all grown up mattene (i don't remember this one at all, but that's what the tube said?)
comet blue d/g
warm smile t/t
softnote t/t
earthly riches mes duo
family silver mes duo
claire de lune e/s
pagan e/s
dark msfn
medium deep msfn
NW35 studio stick concealor
NC35 studio stick concealor
NW25 studio stick concealor
NW50 studio stick concealor
a bunch of select spf foundations in a bunch of colours
some moistureblend and studio tech foundations in various colours, too

that's not even almost everything they had...but there was some damn chick that kept like pushing me out of the way, even though she was like half my size. she really pissed me off, alot. everytime i moved, she would like follow me so she could reach in front of me EVERYWHERE i went.


----------



## alehoney (Sep 6, 2008)

I went yesterday they had the regular stuff but in addition:

fafi dolls the one with the green outfit and the fafi makeup bags

they had about 6 pigments including pink pearl, steel blue and off the radar.

had 2 neo sci fi lipsticks 

Oh and i also found the lashes from the  Heatherette  collection - Shes bad and shes good 

 paint pot in girl friendly 

MSF in warmed and lightflush 

dazzleglass in comet blue


----------



## twilightessence (Sep 6, 2008)

Oooh, looks like I might take my happy butt down there next weekend. I want Girl Friendly and Lightflush. Plus, I know I want a few of the other Paint Pots that are said to be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 6, 2008)

Any updates on this CCO anyone??? I might go this friday


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MonBlanCesS* 

 
_Any updates on this CCO anyone??? I might go this friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you go can you please look for any Heatherette stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I can send my mom to pick up some stuff for me.


----------



## breebaby (Nov 12, 2008)

colour forms (palettes, brush sets, highlighters, lipsticks, powder) are in. about 10ish eyeshadows, p/p in girl friendly, perky, quite natural etc. about 7 pigments with golden olive, pink pearl, off the radar, tea time, etc. wasn't that impressed today.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_If you go can you please look for any Heatherette stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I can send my mom to pick up some stuff for me._

 
Yeah I didn't end up going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was gonna look for heatherette stuff too!! This girl told me that she went like 3 weeks ago ago and they had a lot of heatherette stuff but then she went in the following week and they had sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should call and ask before you make your mom go.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 16, 2008)

I will thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrsGlamour (Nov 17, 2008)

my friend went today and reported back

they had this stuff to name a  few:
pigments:
pink pearl
golden olive
steel blue
smoke signals
off the radar


paint pots:
cash flow
girl friendly
otherwordly
electro sky
quite natural?



and tons of color forms stuff. she is going again tomorrow and will let me know what is there. and again in a couple weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






HTH!


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 1, 2008)

I went on Saturday and they have so much stuff!!!
They had dazzleglass there Ms. Fizz and another pink one....
Pigments
a lot of neo sci fi
a lot of brushes 217, 213 like A lot...face, eyes
shadesticks in pink couture, sea me, shimmersand, and a dark brown one
irridescent powder in belightful
MSF in medium dark and dark


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 6, 2008)

omgggggggggg!! im gonna be in SoCal in just over a week I hope they still have all this stuff! I really wanna get more 217s and im dying to get Ms.Fizz!!

If any1's going back there can you pls pls do a CP for me I have a paypal account- I have 100% positive feedback as a buyer and seller on Ebay too =) Does anyone know how much they both cost in the CCO?

Do you remember anything else that was there i_love_mac?


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 8, 2008)

boyfriend took me there today cuz i was being a nutcase to him. and makeup  calms me down =]

i got spaced out, blush 224 and bonus beat lipglass
 what i could remember
3n l/g
xrock blush
dark msf
not so innocent ?from fafi l/s
inner hue l/s
5 more blushes
lots of e/s :evening aura and timespace poisen pink? ,meet the fleet, da bling, femmie fe?, pagan nile. and some other one
pigments same shit 
fafi one and two
brushes 224 217 239 266 219 272 whole buncha other one i cant remember
paintpots A LOT like 10 of them groundwork otherworldy electrosky perky greenstroke
couple of mac pallets with like 6 eyeshadow in em.
not that much colorform stuff left.
shadestick mangomix? a pretty pink one, luckyjade a brown one
2 orange lipstick packaging
something with OD DAZZLEGLASS

thats all i could think off


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 8, 2008)

Dazzleglass in galmour O.D and Pleasure Principle

The sales Associate is MEAN!!!!!!!! She said I can only get 3 Dazzleglasses NOT 3 of the same color but 3 total!!! and then I was like ok my bf will purchase 2 more for me and they said NO 3 of the same kind in a GROUP!!!! WTHHH..thats the first I have heard. Thats so stupid...so if i went with a gf...she cant get any?? WTHH...ANGRY!!! DROVE 1 hour to go to CCO. Anyways...so if I went in first and then tell him what I wanted...and he went to go get it for me..how the hell do they know we are a group...its ridiculous!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for the rant.

But I went a week ago and the girl there let me buy it as long as my friend and I did not buy over $300 a person


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 10, 2008)

That's ridiculous! I feel you girl. As long as you dont buy more than $300 each person that's reasonable enough. So what if you wanna get back ups of something you really like or use all the time. They better not be like that when I go im coming all the way from London!! lol


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 10, 2008)

does anyone know how much the blushers and 217 brush are? I looked at the general cco price list they're not there.


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_does anyone know how much the blushers and 217 brush are? I looked at the general cco price list they're not there._

 
the 217 brush was $14 I believe!


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 21, 2008)

So I went today and basically they still have most of the stuff mentioned already WITHIN THE LAST 10 POSTS and also:

- Antiquitease lip palletes x2
- Antiquitease keepsake set (the one with Sunbasque shimmer blush)
- another Antiquitease keepsake with like 4 or 5 smaller brushes + clutch purse
- 3 different Charged Waters
- Heatherette lipglosses in Style Minx and Sock Hop
- whatever the collection is with the Orange packaging (Bronzing?) lipsticks, Bronzers and lip glosses
- Fafi quads x2
- Fafi doll with the Green dress is still there; no more Fafi makeup bags
- Fafi lip sticks x2 and lip glosses x2 but I didn't see the colors
- Colorforms brush sets - decent selection of discontinued brushes

Nothing to go too crazy over but I missed the Heatherette and Antiquitease collections so, I'm happy


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 21, 2008)

Did they have any Dazzleglasses?


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_Did they have any Dazzleglasses?_

 
I couldn't tell you; I'm not familiar with the lippies, being that I have DSL's and most lippes make me look like a Whore!





And sorry it took so long to reply, my phone was being crazy all weekend.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 24, 2008)

I went to Camaillo last night and it was shit.
I dont think i'll be able to do to Ontario Mills I was looking forward to it- but I am going to the CCO in Las Vegas next week


----------



## stella08 (Feb 3, 2009)

any updates, anyone?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 6, 2009)

i went there two days ago. there were alexander mcqueen shadows, some paintpots (rollickin, greenstroke), some fluidlines (sweet sage, brassy?), some starflash e/s, tendertones, fafi/heatherette lippies, sculpt and shape from what i can remember.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 6, 2009)

also had some face brushes, and the 223 and 252


----------



## Preciouspink (Mar 8, 2009)

Went tonight!

2 tendertones, one was deep sigh
Heatherette trio 2
rollickin, Electro sky, other worldy, greenstroke painpots
Sweet sage & brassy fulidline
Sockhop l/g
around 10 e/s 
3 of the 2008 holiday e/s palettes
1 of the 2008 holiday lip palettes
Heirlooms brush sets


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 25, 2009)

Any updates ? might go this monday !


----------



## Preciouspink (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledisxo* 

 
_I was there recently And here is the list if i remember correctly. 

Starflash e/s all except for smoke &diamonds 

Paint pots - rockallin - otherworldly - electro 

Tons of Eyeshadows like 20 names i forget lol 

magnetic fields e/s 

Lots of lippies 

Angel lipstick 
fafi lipsticks 
utter prevette 


For the most part they both have lots of products.  So meny names leave me at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but head out there you wont be disapointed. 

xoxo_

 
thanks ledisxo!!


----------



## Preciouspink (May 2, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## christinaruiz90 (May 11, 2009)

Any More Updates Im Dieing To Go But Im Hours Away???


----------



## kathweezy (May 11, 2009)

i went their last friday. 
tons of e/s about 20 of them. 
tendertones. 
vegas volt l/s and others. neoscifi collection l/s 
msf natural in dark? and some other one
msf in so ceylon. 
paintpots rollickin, electro. and 2 other one.
strobe cream 
the brush sets from nordies i think with 187 168 222 and some angled brush
heatherette trio2 tempting quad, shadow lady quad, holiday sets 2008

cant remember anymore...


----------



## Preciouspink (May 11, 2009)

^ thanks for the update!

do remember from what collection the e/s were from?


----------



## SuSana (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_i went their last friday. 
tons of e/s about 20 of them. 
tendertones. 
vegas volt l/s and others. neoscifi collection l/s 
msf natural in dark? and some other one
msf in so ceylon. 
paintpots rollickin, electro. and 2 other one.
strobe cream 
*the brush sets from nordies i think with 187 168 222 and some angled brush*
heatherette trio2 tempting quad, shadow lady quad, holiday sets 2008

cant remember anymore..._

 
Were they the ones in the soft bags?


----------



## kimmy (May 11, 2009)

dammit. i just bought vegas volt l/s at the store in riverside, i could have gotten it a few bucks cheaper in ontario.


----------



## SuSana (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_dammit. i just bought vegas volt l/s at the store in riverside, i could have gotten it a few bucks cheaper in ontario._

 
Don't you hate that?  I did that with dazzleglass.


----------



## kathweezy (May 13, 2009)

susana, yah they were the one with the soft bag. if i recall the lady said it was 89 dollars...

the e/s are mostly starflash, and some cool heat, and matte.


----------



## SuSana (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_susana, yah they were the one with the soft bag. if i recall the lady said it was 89 dollars...

the e/s are mostly starflash, and some cool heat, and matte._

 

89 dollars!!!!  That can't be right.  Originally they were like $49 I think.


----------



## Preciouspink (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_susana, yah they were the one with the soft bag. if i recall the lady said it was 89 dollars..._

 
where they the full size brushes or se?


----------



## kathweezy (May 13, 2009)

no they were full size. was it nordies or saks that it came out wiht?


----------



## SuSana (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_no they were full size. was it nordies or saks that it came out wiht?_

 
It was Nordstrom.


----------



## juicygirl (May 18, 2009)

i went today and here are some of the things i remember:

eyeshadows - dazzlelight, pink venus, tempting, sunset b., talent pool, glamour check, soba, steamy, graphology, pen n pink, corduroy, folie, mylar, star violet

pigments - mutiny, cocomotion and a bunch of others that i don't remember =/


----------



## myzleelee (May 26, 2009)

hi all looking to cp for so ceylon and rollickin p/p (sp?)....TIA


----------



## Preciouspink (May 31, 2009)

went today! =D

they had:
cool heat eyeshadows except gulf stream & solar white
some starflash
fresh green mix
two to glow
play on plums
electrosky pp
rollickin pp
greenstroke pp
so ceylon msf
gold deposit msf
sculpt & shape in 4 shades
msf natural medium/shimmer
6 pigments (antique green, blakened red reflects)
dame edna highlight powder
charged water
dame edna l/g
snow girl l/g
neo scifi l/s (except pleasureful)
some naughty nautical l/g and l/s
2 Fafi dolls
big Fafi tote
Fafi shirt
COC tempting quad
COC shadowy lady quad
heatherette trio 2


----------



## kathweezy (Jun 20, 2009)

pretty much the same thing as above
minus the msf but they have all the BBR msf though.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 25, 2009)

i just went there today. i picked up copper beam, flammable paint, reflects blackened red, and the mineralize eyeshadows in black, red, and silver (i forgot the name). they had a good amount of e/s (emanuel ungaro, starflash), rollickin, pharaoh, greenstroke, and otherworldly p/p's. the brushes were the 252, 272?, and some face brushes. good selection of lippies too (mostly nude, pinkish, reddish colors). i didn't stay long tho


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 28, 2009)

I went today and bought Blue flame e/s and Mellow mood lipstick.

I spotted Rollickin and Greenstroke paintpots, Sea Me s/s, Penny (?) s/s (+ 3 other s/s I can't remember),  Cocomotion pigment, Reflects Blackened Red Pigment (as well as 3 others I can't remember), Brunette and Blonde MSF's, about 2-3 mineralized eyeshadow duos- can't remember what, Warm Chill e/s, Pen N Pink e/s, Shore leave e/s,  Vellum e/s,  Climate blue e/s, I think the brown colored Emmanuel Ungaro e/s as well as another pink e/s I can't remember....Strobe cream & liquid, a few blushes, lots of lipliners, lipsticks... I almost bought a lipstick called Skew but it was too orange-y on my lips (I did love the way it swatched on my hand though, sigh)....as well as some brushes, etc I didn't take much time to look at.

Also a great selection of Bobbi Brown stuff (as well as Clinique and Estee Lauder).

This CCO outlet has much more to look at than the Carlsbad outlet and it's pretty much the same distance to either one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's a closer one to me, at the Block of Orange, but the consensus seems to be that Ontario Mills has the most selection? Is that right, or does it vary?

I do have to say that if you're into Lancome, the Company store outlet at
Carlsbad is *much* better than the version they have at Ontario mills (At Ontario Mills, it's called something else...Designer something or other and it's located two doors down to the left from the CCO inside Off Saks 5th; the one at OM...the selection was really lacking).

Also, at Ontario Mills, they have NYX inside the Fragrance Outlet (not to be confused with Perfumania...the store is actually called Fragrance Outlet).
They had a good selection of lipsticks, eyeshadows, blushes and thin pencils, as well as powders. They have mascasa there too. But no jumbo pencils
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, only glitter kinds if you're into that. They have the same store (Fragrance Outlet) at the Carlsbad Outlet mall too and a similar selection. Both outlets have more than the nearest Ulta to me ...


----------



## cynnasugar (Jul 3, 2009)

went today and saw a bunch of stuff (as listed before):

5 tendertones
tempting quad + shadowy lady quad
10-20 eyeshadows, including: evening aura, expensive pink, mineral, glamour check, knight, french cuff
2 holiday 2008 eyeshadow pallettes: warm and cool (i think)
5-7 pigments, including: smoke signals, mega rich, cocomotion, reflects blackend red, lark about, and 2 greenish ones i can't remember the names
15-20 lipglasses, including: peroxide, cult of cherry, soft & slow, perky, ensign, hey sailor, possum nose pink, splendid
10-15 lipsticks, including 2 dame edna, 3 monograms, red she said
10-15 slimshines / mattene lipsticks
blushes in stark naked, enough said, spaced out, x-rocks
2 cream blushes
1 of the dame edna powders
flower dew mist powder for emmanual ungaro collection
at least 1 of the dame edna eyeshadow trios
fafi eye quads
2 paint pots in greenstroke and rollickin'
5 paints
4-5 mineralized eyeshadow trios, including danger zone and the blue trio
MES: play on plums, fresh green mix, two to glow
3 or 4 metal x bases
blonde and brunette MSFs
fafi dolls, small fafi makeup bag, fafi t-shirts
3 different charged waters
prep & prime for face
bunch of brushes


bobbi brown was well stocked as well (lots of blushes, and eyeshadows both in the new and old packaging).

clinique -- spring 2009 blossom line was out... they had 3 of the blossom eyeshadows, including mapple blossom.


----------



## t0nz (Aug 7, 2009)

I went there yesterday.

They had 4 pigments. I remember cocomotion, and gilded green.
They had about 13 eyeshadows. But I don't remember the names. =/
3 paints: Cotton Candy, some pale pink color and dark purple color.
6-7 mineralize eyeshadows
2 powder blushes
2 loose powders
4 liquid foundation


OH! I saw mac holiday 08 collection still! o.0 and some other LE palettes. 

There were 4-5 brushes, but I don't remember the numbers. =X


----------



## nicolemari (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going there tomorrow, so I'll update you all as to what they have. Hopefully some good stuff!

Also, if you are looking for NYX, I'm about 90% sure that there is a store that sells it in the Ontario Mills. I think it's called Pink Orange, its a few stores down from the Icing I believe. Last time I *thought* I saw NYX stuff, but I could have been wrong, and it was a long time ago... can anyone else verify?


----------



## graceee07 (Aug 19, 2009)

Went in today, from what I remember...

All of the grand duo mineralized blushes (awesomeness)
MSF duos: dark natural & shimmer, medium natural & shimmer
Brushed metal cream eyeshadows
Emmanuel Ungaro collection CCB
Rollickin' paint pot
Electrosky paint pot
All eyeshadow suites
Almost all mineralize trios, duos
A crapload of slimshines
Some gold-colored fluidline
Fafi 2 quad
'08 Holiday Palettes
Both Dame Edna highlighters
Two blushes/powders from a collection I don't recognize.. they were very pretty with a square bullseye pattern, at least 3 or 4 shades within one compact


----------



## boatswain (Aug 19, 2009)

Went this morning! But it looked like they had just received a shipment of new products when they went and hadn't put it up yet so boooo I didn't get to peak at those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spotted..
strobe cream and liquid
charged water
one of the mac cleansers.. can't remember which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soft ochre paint pot
electro sky paint pot
rollickin paint pot
lots of pigments
hyperreal foundation in nc 10, 20, 30, 40
mineralize satinfinish in nw 15
studio sculpt (there was literally 2 bottles)
a couple of tendertones
a LE short handled 224 brush
several powder/blush brushes, including one that i think was the 165
one that i think was the 189 brush
and most of what graceee07 saw! (except for the grand duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## captodometer (Sep 5, 2009)

Was there this afternoon; the selection was pretty good:

Paint Pots:
Soft Ochre
Greenstroke
Moss Scape
Quite Natural

Studio Stick Foundation:
4 different shades

Lots of Emmanuel Ungaro

3 fluidlines

About 10 pigments:
Cocomotion
Heritage Rouge
Blonde's Gold
Gold Stroke

Lots of Neo Sci Fi:
Refined Bronze
Solar Riche
X Rocks
Spaced Out
Magnetic Fields
Evening Aura
Femme Fi
Soft and Slow
Sci Fi Delity

Colourforms:
a bronzer
warm and cool eye palettes

Dame Edna:
2 beauty powders

Blush:
Sweet as Cocoa
Serenely
4 others I don't remember

eyeshadows:
Heat Element
Danger Zone
3 other MES
10 regular shadows
Tempting Quad
some other quad
2 trios
Manish Arora palette

Lips:
8 slimshines
10 lipglasses
15 lipsticks

Lots of other stuff that I didn't really look at


----------



## xLovelyMakeupx (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh i cant wait to go!!! i never knew any of this info ugh!!!!! and i have been inside that store but never noticed it.


----------



## chickgal99 (Oct 15, 2009)

I went here today.  I didn't buy any MAC, but they had a good selection of eyeshadows (aquavert, Femme-Fi, and vellum are all I can remember, but they had a good 8-12 shades) and pigments (goldstroke, gilded green, antiqued green (?), spiritulize are all I can remember-probably about 8 shades).  They had three or so CCBs (one from the Ungaro (?) collection), BP blushes from SugarSweet, something from Heatherette (looked like a cream blush?), some mineralize blushes and eyeshadows, Sugarsweet MSFs, 3 nail polishes, 3 TLCs, and a multitude of lipsticks/glosses.  They also had several shadesticks.  That's all the MAC I can remember.

I was excited to see the  Bobbi Brown selection.  They had a bunch of eyeshadows, including most (if not all) of The Party Collection.  I ended up getting Bonfire, which is very pretty.

They also have all of the Clinique Fresh Bloom eyeshadows and a few the blushes as well.  

I had never been to a CCO before; I was impressed with the selection, though I didn't get much.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone been there lately Im planning to go in 2 weeks thanks


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 14, 2009)

went yesterday...

both graphic garden palettes
3 2008 holiday palettes
hello kitty bp
fresh brew hk lipstick
most popular hk lipstick
sugar sweet shadesticks
sugar sweet MSFs
sugar sweet tri color lipglasses
a rose romance beauty powders
grand duos blushes
4 creamsheen lipglasses


----------



## SuSana (Jan 17, 2010)

Went yesterday, this is just what I could remember.  They had lipsticks & lipgloss but I didn't really look at many of them that's why I didn't list any.
 


Eyeshadows:

 Pen 'n' Pink
 Aquavert
 Clarity
 Sunset B.
 Softflower
 Warming Trend
 French Cuff
 Et Tu Bouquet
 Glamour Check
 Bitter
 Dear Cupcake


 In Style Warriors packaging:
 Tempting
 Night Maneuvers
 Soft Force
 Vibrant Grape

 In Neo Sci-Fi packaging:
 Femme-Fi
Magnetic Fields
 Expensive Pink
 Evening Aura

 MES:
Engaging
 Interview

 Brushed Metal-X:
 Metalblu
 Verdigris
 Pink Platinum

 Paints:
 Artjam
 Structural Brown

 CCB:
 Fresh Morning

 Pigments:
 Reflects Very Pink
 Gilded Green
 Gold Stroke
 Mutiny
 Antique Green
 Mega-Rich
 Cocomotion
 Jardin Aires
 Lark About

 Beauty Powder Blush:
 Eversun
 True Romantic
 Feeling
 Shy Beauty 
 Secret Blush

Beauty Powder:
Blush of Youth
Summer Rose

 Mineralize Blush:
 Improvise
 Cheek & Cheerful

 Dame Edna Highlight Powder:
 Spectacle

 MSF:
 Perfect Topping
 Refined

 Bronzer in Neo Sci-Fi packaging:
Solar Riche

Lipsticks:
Sunsonic
Most Popular

Kohl Powers:
Orpheus
Raven
Mystery

Pearlglides:
Black Russian
Rave
Molasses

They had palettes & a few quads but they have them in glass and they were busy so I didn't wait around to check out the names.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you remeber seeing sea me s/s they had it there last week..I should of got it


----------



## SuSana (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_Do you remeber seeing sea me s/s they had it there last week..I should of got it_

 
No I think they only had a green one.


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jan 18, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to do a CP for me?? Im dying to get my hands on perfect topping MSF and Magnetic fields eyeshadow


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn I just went there too oh well I got the green shadestick, they also had all the sugar sweet shadesticks


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I'm going to try the best I can, I went today, and I saw

Eyeshadows

glamour check
poste haste
all style warriors e/s
creme de miel
clarity
warm chill
submarine
climate blue
pen n pink
soft flower
aquavert 
bitter
flourishing
silverthorn
dear cupcake

perfect topping msf
metal x gold shadows
sweet william creme blush
x rocks blush
neo sci fi blush


lipsticks ton including rose romance

all style warrior lipglasses

sea me shadestick
lucky jade shadestick
fresh cement shadestick
lemon chiffon shadestick
red velvet shadestick

3d glitter
mutiny pigment and a whole lot more cant remember..hope this helps


----------



## captodometer (Jan 31, 2010)

Was there yesterday, too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will add to the previous post:

MSF's:
Refined
Brunette
Redhead?
So Ceylon
Sunny by Nature

both Style Warrior bronzers

Nail polish:
Dry Martini
For Fun
Rich Dark Delicious


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Feb 2, 2010)

Will someone please do a cp for me?? i want some msf's !!! ill be generous!!


----------



## Preciouspink (Feb 9, 2010)

A look inside the CCO ..


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL you took pics!  How did you manage that, they're always watching!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, there is a CCO in Ontario Mills? Which mall and store? That's even closer to me than the one in Orange!

I was so happy that they had almost all of Rose Romance. It's my fave collection so I got a couple backups of stuff I'm near out of. ^^


----------



## Preciouspink (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_LOL you took pics!  How did you manage that, they're always watching!_

 
My boyfriend took it when he was picking up something for me. He wanted to see if anything stuck out to me. I guess they don't pay attention to boys buying make up! Lol


----------



## SuSana (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_Wait, there is a CCO in Ontario Mills? Which mall and store? That's even closer to me than the one in Orange!

I was so happy that they had almost all of Rose Romance. It's my fave collection so I got a couple backups of stuff I'm near out of. ^^_

 
It's inside Off 5th at Ontario Mills.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone have an update for this CCO,
or do they pretty much have the same things?


----------



## Mygreatlove (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^ I'm wondering the same. I might be going tomorrow and I'd like to know what they have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I do go, I'll update this when I get back


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

^^Thanks,, 
I might go today, If I do I will update,
since im about an hour away, i wont know if i go for sure..


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They seem to have a lot of the same things,
here are all the e/s I saw:
Evening Aura
Knight
warming trend
silverthorn
Henna
French Cuff
Aquavert
Newly Minted
Creme de Miel
Flourishing
Et tu Bouquet?
Pen n Pink
Soft Flower
Dear Cupcake

They still had the duo blushes I think
same pigments
same lipstick and such

Hope to help.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone have an update for this place yet?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 12, 2010)

They seem to still have a lot of the same things,,
I think I noticed a few different pigments but im not sure which they had sorry.


----------



## kdolll (May 19, 2010)

Anyone been here recently?!


----------



## kdolll (May 21, 2010)

I ended up going today.. Had some new things. Can't remember everything.

Greenstoke PP
Quite Natural PP
MSFS: cheeky bronze, petticoat, refined..
eyeshadows vibrant grape frm style warriors & that dark one..
they were puting out On A Mission blush frm style warriors..
same lipsticks&lipglosses.
alot of pigments.
2 studio fix powders (nc43 & nw43) 
some face and body.
holiday '09 collections.

and same stuff as stated in previous posts.


----------



## Mermaid77 (May 25, 2010)

This is what I remember... 
Pigments in Teal, Gilded Green, Golden Olive, Lark About, Tea Time and Mutiny.
Eyeshadows in Dear Cupcake, Aquavert, Newly Minted, Dreammaker, Soft Flower, French Cuff, and Of Summer.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jun 14, 2010)

*Went there today remeber what I saw...

night manuevers, violet trance, fashion, fashion groupie, crest the wave, off the page, apres ski, mont black,soft flower,henna,silverthorn eyeshadows (there were more nothing to major)

blushes...enough said,on a mission blush(style warriors) and there where more

they also had the colour craft quad eyeshadows

tons of pigments (teal, tea time, melon, kitchsmas, circa plum, heritage rouge, mutiny, choclate brown, and more)

viva glam holiday palettes, lippies

naked honey powders, skin salve ,and lotion

rose romance beauty powders

baby blooms lipcare

a lot of reflects glitters (3d, blackened red etc.)

only what i could remeber hope it helps 


*


----------



## captodometer (Jun 26, 2010)

MSFs

Brunette
Perfect Topping
Cheeky Bronze
Petticoat
one I don't remember the name of

Pigments (old jars)

Pink Opal
Chocolate Brown
Violet
Heritage Rouge
Circa Plum
Golden Olive
Antique Green
Fuchsia
Pink Opal
Mutiny
2 or 3 others
about 7-10 reflects
about 7-10 glitters

Eyeshadow:

about 15 singles
quads/palettes:

Tone Grey
Photorealism
Tempting
2009 holiday stuff

about 10 nail polishes


----------



## captodometer (Aug 12, 2010)

Went this morning; pretty much the same stuff as last visit.


----------



## beautytraveler (Aug 31, 2010)

i was there yesterday. from what i can remember they had:


MSF's- Porcelain Pink, Light Flush 
Honey Salve 
All of the Holiday 2009 mineralized eyeshadows 
Pigments: Universal Mix, mutiny, rose gold, fuschia (glitter), a brown pigment (in new jar) forgot the name 
Blushes: eversun, all good, cheek and cheerful, improvise 
Cream blushes: optimistic orange, florida 
lipglosses: all 4 from style warriors. frankly fresh and the dark violet from liberty of london. 
charged water 
mineralize kits (the one that has dainty) 
holiday lip palettes 
sexpot pigment set 
same quads as before 
same eyeshadows


----------



## Nicala (Oct 5, 2010)

Going to Ontario on Weds! Any one know whats avail? Any new stuff?


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Oct 21, 2010)

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## chrisssie (Oct 27, 2010)

Updates please?! Anyone seen To the beach collection at a CCO yet?


----------



## chrisssie (Oct 30, 2010)

I went yesterday-- Something I spotted from Mac

*Eyeshadows*
  	Humid from To the beach collection
  	about 10 others but i didn't care to look...

*Blushes*
  	Enough Said
  	On a Mission
  	Get-Away-Bronze
  	Garb
  	Dirty Plum

*Msfs*
  	Porcelain Pink
  	Cheeky Bronze

*Brushes*

  	130
  	129
  	165
  	217
  	227
  	several others...

*Holiday Sets from 2009*


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Jan 2, 2011)

Any new updates? Thanks!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jan 11, 2011)

Most of their stuff is still the same from 10/2010. Some pigments they had were Kitschmas, Mutiny, and Cocomotion. They had some paint pots in Artifact, Rollickin', and Delft. They had some lipglasses, one from the TTB collection. And I think they had a few palettes from Tartan Tale in the display case... HTH!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Apr 9, 2011)

I went today and I will try and remember what I saw..

  	-The Tartan Tale Holiday sets and eyeshadows.
  	-There were many eyeshadows: Rosey Outlook, Memerobilia, Newly Minted, Vibrant Grape from Style Warrior, Humid To the Beach and many more I can't remember all of them
  	-Tons of Nailpolishes
  	-Marcel Wanders Clutch
  	-Tons of pigments that were mentioned before, I also saw Rich Life, Bloodline, Gold Stroke
  	-Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid Powder from Venomous Villians and I believe some of the Shadows too
  	-There were about 10 lipsticks and 10 lipglasses
  	-Tons of Dazzleglass cremes
  	-Many Greasepanint sticks and a few Shadesticks
  	-By Candlelight MSF
  	- Many if not all of the Mineralized Eyeshadows from To The Beach
  	-Shade Fluidline

  	There are also still many of the other things mentioned before, like '09 Holiday Palettes, blushes, photorealism quad, tone grey quad, tempting eye quad and two or three others.

  	That's all I can think of. I hope it was somewhat helpful to anyone that needed the information


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 29, 2011)

I went today and I don't remember much of what they had.
  	But what I do remember - pigments (lots of them mentioned before, still had Rich Life, Bloodstroke, and Gold Stroke), some Reflects Glitters, lots of nail polish and the holiday '10 polish set, VV products were still there also (several Cruella e/s and one from Evil Queen), many eyeshadows (Aquavert, Wedge, mineralized trios, and others mentioned before), about 20 lipsticks and 10 lipglasses, and many blushes (Blunt, Fleur Power, My Highland Honey, Her Blooming Cheek, and more).

  	The display case had Tartan Tale holiday '10 palettes and lots of e/s quads.


----------



## captodometer (May 30, 2011)

I went on 5/28.  It has really changed since the last time I was there.  I think they had some problems with pilferage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The display case is now locked and all the testers are bolted down to the counter next to the registers.

  	They had:

  	almost all of Tartan Tale
  	almost all the Venomous Villains e/s and lipglasses
  	both VV cooling powders
  	To the Beach e/s and bronzer
  	about10 other e/s
  	10+ nail polishes
  	10+ pigments, original sized and new
  	about 5 blushes
  	Microfine refinisher
  	15 lipglasses
  	15 lipsticks
  	4 e/s quads: Tempting, Tone Grey, and something else


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 31, 2011)

Yes, the locked display cases surprised me, too. The salespeople were really helpful with taking out items when I asked though, and the mall was pretty busy at the time.


----------



## t0nz (Jun 1, 2011)

I went three weeks ago and the first thing i noticed was 131 and 130~ it was respectively, $28 and $24 dollars. STEAL~


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 4, 2011)

They still have some of the Marcel Wanders Lipsticks and Lipglasses there. I went yesterday and saw them. The only two of the lipsticks that were left were Gesina and Digna (I believe those are the names). they didn't have the brush though. I believe only one of the VV lipglasses was left. I can't really remember what else they had there other than the aforementioned items from mine and earlier posts.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 19, 2011)

I went this evening, and they have pretty much the same stuff as they did during my May visit.  All the VV lipglasses are gone, but they still have the eyeshadows.  Some To the Beach stuff: bronzer and a couple of eyeshadows.  People must have really hated Tartan Tale: I swear this store has the entire collection.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 20, 2011)

I stopped by a couple of days ago, and they stocked quite a lot of the Mega Metal shadows. They had [edit: Dalliance], Odalisque, Spectacle of Yourself, Mating Call, Peek at You, Unflappable, Tweet Me, Prance, and Ego. Wonder Woman collection items were also there. I remember seeing Pink Power MSF, an eyeshadow palette, and some nail polishes. Beauty powders in Alpha Girl, Light Sunshine, and Too Chic were there, too.


----------



## chickgal99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I went here on Friday.  They had a quite a bit of MAC stuff, including:
  	--VV collection-several eyeshadows and lipglosses
  	--Mega Metal shadows (I picked up Dalliance)
  	--To The Beach eyeshadows (Humid and 1 other),bronzers, and lipglosses,
  	--Wonder Woman makeup bags, lipglosses, 1 palette
  	--Many pigments
  	--2 different sets of the stackable crushed pigments, but I'm not sure which collections
  	--Too Chic blush (which was just rereleased, so check your CCO before paying full price!)
  	--Marcel Wanders-most of the collection
  	--Fashion Flower blushes and eyeshadows
  	--Jeanius shadows
  	--Superglasses
  	--Tons of Tartan Tale stuff

  	Other noteworthy finds:
  	They had several Bobbi Brown mini-brush sets (one with the denim case and one with a black case)
  	Bobbi Brown Long-wear Metallic Cream Eyeshadows (Starry Night, Opal, Brown Metal, Surf, and Moonstone)
  	Several BB palettes--most a mix of eyeshadows and lipglosses
  	A huge Bobbi Brown shimmer brick--I think it's the body brick from the summer, but didn't look at the name
  	DKNY Be Delicious and Be Delicious Fresh Blossom
  	Brushes from several brands
  	Lots of fun stuff!  I ended up with Dalliance, BB cream shadow in Opal, 2 mascaras, and an Estee Lauder pure color gloss.


----------



## CLO89 (Feb 18, 2012)

I had a chance to swing by today and they currently have the 2011 holiday collections in stock   They have brush bags, lip ornaments, nail ornaments, ect... and have some mattene's  Is there anything in particular you all are looking for?   I can keep an eye out... I swing by every so often!


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Went to the ones in Orange and Cabazon but they didn't have anything that great  picked up a VG Cyndi gloss and Temper Tantra KLC for a friend and thats about it... probably going to visit this one next weekend and hope for something good!

  	Anyone been there in the last few days?


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 23, 2012)

i went there 2 weeks ago and saw some permanent from MAC concealers (nw, 30, 35, ?) 
  	i also picked up petticoat msf, but only saw 1 left.. that's about it.. they just have the same eyeshadows and pigments.. 

  	im really looking out for more blushes and msfs! so if anyone goes and finds any please let me know! thanks a bunch


----------



## mizdeegee (Jul 10, 2012)

has anyone gone to this CCO lately? If so, what did they have? Anything good…?   Thanks.


----------



## kathweezy (Jul 29, 2012)

went here last week. they have tons of stuff. lip gloss collection (the one with glass bubble packaging) from last holiday the pink and coral sets 30+eyeshadows. i cant really remember the names but its worth to check it out


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I have been to the CCOs at Cabazon, Camarillo, Orange, and Ontario and I think that Ontario has the best selection out of all of them. I will come across DC'd lippies sometimes and they usually have quite a few concealers, foundations, lip glosses, etc. I even saw some really nice quads last time I went


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 10, 2013)

Any recent intel?


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2013)

Went this weekend. They had the Year of the Snake e/s in Carbon, Aztec Brick and Altered State. Still had some Venemous Villain products and the usual other stuff. Disappointing trip.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Aug 6, 2013)

I found Firm Form, Taupe Shape, Poised, Archie's Girls Caramel Sundae Quad, &all the nail polishes except for Pep Pep Pep, Mall Madness lipgloss, some pressed pigments, glamour daze fluidlines (not the pink one), Taste Temptation quad, All Woman quad, the Carine Roitfeld quads and nail polish, Dramatic Encounter lipstick from Glamourdaze, Ruffian Naked, Fashion Nomad &Fun Finds Mattenes, In for a treat & pink buttercream pearlmattes, Crew highlight powder, and some other things I can't remember right now.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 7, 2013)

^^Man, I forgot to look for Firm Form and Crew tonight! I finally got there and this trip was soooo much better than the last. They had MAC, Smashbox and I grabbed a Clinique Superbalanced Powder foundation in my shade - so sad it's been dc'd.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 7, 2013)

KrystalAnne said:


> I found Firm Form, Taupe Shape, Poised, Archie's Girls Caramel Sundae Quad, &all the nail polishes except for Pep Pep Pep, Mall Madness lipgloss, some pressed pigments, glamour daze fluidlines (not the pink one), Taste Temptation quad, All Woman quad, the Carine Roitfeld quads and nail polish, Dramatic Encounter lipstick from Glamourdaze, Ruffian Naked, Fashion Nomad &Fun Finds Mattenes, In for a treat & pink buttercream pearlmattes, Crew highlight powder, and some other things I can't remember right now.


 
  	Where do you live? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I live in Fontana


----------



## KrystalAnne (Aug 8, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Sep 3, 2013)

I got so excited because i saw it said ontario, and i live in toronto, ontario! But wrong place haha you lucky girls!!  What were the pricings on the stuff? You all seemed to find amaizng stuff im super jealous!!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 8, 2013)

FYI They have Runaway Red with special Packing and a many Paint Pot


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jan 8, 2014)

Has anyone made a recent visit i'm wondering if the might have brushes ?? Or anything else worth getting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Has anyone made a recent visit i'm wondering if the might have brushes ?? Or anything else worth getting


I checked the other day. No brushes but they had over thirty mac lipsticks. Can't remember all the names.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 10, 2014)

I went today and they actually had quite a few brushes. They even had some Make It Perfect mineralize brush kits which I had to purchase. They had 3 different areas with MAC products. A bunch of Lightful items, volcanic ash exfoliaters an other cleansers. Probably about 20 blushes, 50 eyeshadows and 15 lipsticks. The ones that stood out were Potent Fig and Seeds Of Desire mattenes. Kind of wishing I had got them but I have too many dark lipsticks. They also had some Studio Fix fluids and powders and mostly all the past LE nail polishes.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 31, 2014)

FYI.


  I went today they have many Mineralize lipsticks  like 7 diferent i think. Viva glam Nikkii 1, Eclair, Royal sunset blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought Lady At Play


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> FYI.   I went today they have many Mineralize lipsticks  like 7 diferent i think. Viva glam Nikkii 1, Eclair, Royal sunset blush eace:   I bought Lady At Play p:


Im planning on going this weekend to get royal sunset.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im planning on going this weekend to get royal sunset.


  Where do you live?   Rs is light for my skin. :/ same immortal flower. They have it also.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Where do you live?   Rs is light for my skin. :/ same immortal flower. They have it also.


Victorville, and you? Yea they are pretty light.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Victorville, and you? Yea they are pretty light.









 I lived in Victorville like 8 months my street was Boulder Creek. I bought my food in La Vallarta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Now  I live in Fontana.


----------



## savvy1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I went today and picked up  brown down eye shadow and the groundwork paint pit. They had a few Mac brushes available as well.


----------



## singrsling (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes but you have the Mac wear house sales in Markham!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 25, 2014)

just came back from the Mills and here were a few highlights i found:

  -Rick Baker Pro Palettes in Monster's Bride (bought) and Spider Queen
  -Pro Longwear eyeshadows
  -Warm Soul Mineralize Blush (bought)
  -Punk Couture eyeshadow quads
  -Sheen Supreme lipsticks
  -Marilyn Monroe E/S
  -RiRi E/S quad and Blush duo (?), and a lipgloss
  -Classic E/S singles in Paradisco, Black Tied, Aquadisiac, Winkle, Typographic and many more
  -Studio Sculpt Foundations (3 shades only)
  -Pressed Pigments

  Those were all I remembered the names of. Many, many Mineralize E/S and Blushes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> :shock:  I lived in Victorville like 8 months my street was Boulder Creek. I bought my food in La Vallarta.   Now  I live in Fontana.


I love vallarta lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

MoonGoddess said:


> just came back from the Mills and here were a few highlights i found:  -Rick Baker Pro Palettes in Monster's Bride (bought) and Spider Queen -Pro Longwear eyeshadows -Warm Soul Mineralize Blush (bought) -Punk Couture eyeshadow quads -Sheen Supreme lipsticks -Marilyn Monroe E/S -RiRi E/S quad and Blush duo (?), and a lipgloss -Classic E/S singles in Paradisco, Black Tied, Aquadisiac, Winkle, Typographic and many more -Studio Sculpt Foundations (3 shades only) -Pressed Pigments  Those were all I remembered the names of. Many, many Mineralize E/S and Blushes.


I need to stop by and get those rick baker palettes


----------



## mizdeegee (May 26, 2014)

from MAC divine night collection: 1. centre of attention msf 2. scene to be seen msf 3. prepare for pleasure lipstick (red color)  i also saw some stuff from RIRI hearts mac collection:  lustre drop, eyebrow pencils, eyeshadow quad, bronzer/blush duo Hibiscus Kiss (pink shiny packaging)  , and the small 187 brush   from permanent collection they had: skin products, warmsoul mineralize blush, beauty marked e/s, typography es, and many more located in the display case next to the register.


----------



## Mayanas (May 26, 2014)

mizdeegee said:


> from MAC divine night collection: 1. centre of attention msf 2. scene to be seen msf 3. prepare for pleasure lipstick (red color)  i also saw some stuff from RIRI collection:  lustre drop, eyebrow pencils, eyeshadow quad, bronzer/blush duo, and the small 187 brush   from permanent collection they had: skin products, warmsoul mineralize blush, beauty marked e/s, typography es, and many more located in the display case next to the register.


  Riri blush duo is the new one or the oldest (black)


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Riri blush duo is the new one or the oldest (black)


Wondering the same thing lol


----------



## mizdeegee (May 26, 2014)

it's in the riri hearts mac packaging.. the pink shiny packaging. not the black one


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

mizdeegee said:


> it's in the riri hearts mac packaging.. the pink shiny packaging. not the black one


OOOH damn I can't get down there till this weekend


----------



## Mayanas (May 26, 2014)

mizdeegee said:


> it's in the riri hearts mac packaging.. the pink shiny packaging. not the black one


  Wow thanks   





Dolly Snow said:


> OOOH damn I can't get down there till this weekend


  Me until wed or thur


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Wow thanks Me until wed or thur


let me know if its still there when you go


----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> let me know if its still there when you go


  I found it


----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I found it


wow damn thats awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


>


I want those rick baker palettes thanks for posting


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

How much was the riri blush duo?


----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much was the riri blush duo?


  20.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 very cheap.

  and the lipstick palettes 19.  and something


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> 20.50 :shock:  very cheap.  and the lipstick palettes 19.  and something eace:


wow cheap! Oh ok thanks babe!


----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow cheap! Oh ok thanks babe!


  de nada.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much was the riri blush duo?


  It's always 30% off at CCOs. If stuff is REALLY old, they might put it on sale, typically at 50%, but that ain't happen too often.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's always 30% off at CCOs. If stuff is REALLY old, they might put it on sale, typically at 50%, but that ain't happen too often.


Ooh ok I was unsure if it was always 30% off and oh yea? Sometimes 50% off super old stuff awesome!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 30, 2014)

mac dangerous, creme cup, hung up,angel. studio fix powder, msf


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> mac dangerous, creme cup, hung up,angel. studio fix powder, msf


I need dangerous so this will make me want to take a trip for sure thanks


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 11, 2015)

Lip pencils naked and half red,  golden bronzer 3 lg of AA  Ocean city Blush  Tribalist and NFP lipsticks  Oblivion  Kelly Osbourne skinfinish


----------



## singrsling (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Mayanas (May 10, 2015)

i went today  and i bought 1 Pander me BU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i found a few  pro lipsticks,  

  many studio fix fluid foundation  10 shades i think  c2, c4.5 nc 30, 37, 40, etc  i wanted nc35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  studio Tech foundations

  concealer duo  the lightest .

  blushes Raizin, Next to skin, at Dusk,  and many more shades.

  2 AA lipglosses

  Maleficent quad

  Riri quad


----------

